#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Life

## Fyodor

Life is an American crime drama television program http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_%28NBC_TV_series%29


Американский сериал о полицейском осужденном пожизненно по ложному обвинению, но оправданному через 12 лет.  

Выжить в тюрьме ему помогает книга о дзэн "The Way of Zen".


Выйдя из тюрьмы он снова начинает работать детективом в полиции и при этом продолжает следовать философии дзэн.
Понятно, что фильм не о буддизме, но тематика присутствует.
Весьма забавно смотреть как главный герой забирается на стол помедитировать прямо во время экстренного совещания или ставит подозреваемых в тупик задавая им вопросы в виде коанов  :Wink:  


На меня сериал произвёл очень положительное впечатление. Весьма интересна попытка авторов показать жизнь человека воплощающего философию дзэн в своей повседневной жизни.

Качал с ПиратБэй, но при случае куплю и на DVD.

----------


## Вангдраг

> Весьма забавно смотреть как главный герой забирается на стол помедитировать прямо во время экстренного совещания 
> .


Ну это он гонит со страшной силой.Хотя...может сила привычки.12 лет все же.
Русский перевод есть уже?

----------

